# Baby Shrimp



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

2 day ago after a routine water change found a small string of eggs floating just above the gravel in my shrimp tank. Is other fish in there, but is fry and some neons and wasnt from the neons so must be a shrimp droped them.
I floated them in a measuring cup in the tank to keep warm, and rinced them in the tank water whenever i thought of it. Then today when I looked at them they had hatched, there were miniscule tiny white lines moving around in the cup. Really didn't think anything would come of them, was a bit shocked they hatched! I set the lava free in the tank as my shrimp constantly breed so that was probaly their best chance to grow, but was amazing to see!


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

That's pretty cool. It's always pretty exciting breeding your pets :]


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Those dont sound like shrimp eggs... most invertebrates like shrimp and crayfish carry their eggs under their tails untill their ready to hatch. Also baby shrimp shouldnt look like tiny lines, they should look like extremely tiny shrimp without any legs.

What kind of shrimp do you have?


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I have glass shrimp or ghost shrimp, read the sticky and you will see they have a larvae stage where they have no legs. The eggs I found were probally dropped by a shrimp when I vaccumed the gravel, they looked just like the ones the females carry under their tails.


----------

